# Tattoo



## thomas19 (23. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es den "Blitz-Pilker" oder besser noch den "Kieler Blitz" als Tattoo-Motiv? |kopfkrat So auf dem Unterarm. Modell "Kiel" wäre am Besten!
mfG
Thomas19


----------



## BalticCoaster (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Moin

Drucke Dir ein Foto vom Pilker aus und zeichne einfach die Konturen vom Rand und den wichtigen Merkmalen vom Pilker nach. 
Am Besten mit einem Blaupause Papier auf ein rein weißes Papier drunter 

Geht auch mit Photoshop oder einem anderen guten Bildbearbeitungsprogramm.

Kann mann dann auch gut vektorisieren und dann sogar schöne Aufkleber fürs Auto produzieren.....als Folienplott....

Viele Grüße aus Kappeln


----------



## Heilbutt (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> gibt es den "Blitz-Pilker" oder besser noch den "Kieler Blitz" als Tattoo-Motiv? |kopfkrat So auf dem Unterarm. Modell "Kiel" wäre am Besten!
> mfG
> Thomas19



Geile Idee - das will ich sehen wenn´s gestochen ist!:m#6

Ich würde einfach ein Foto machen so wie du ihn gerne dargestellt haben willst, und mit dem Foto einfach mal zum Tattoo-Meister hinmarschieren.

"Mein Tätowierer" hat sich dann aus dem Foto selbst seinen Entwurf gemalt...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

ihr kommt auf Ideen........................
#d


Stark ;-))))))
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## yukonjack (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

jau, und nen schönen Drilling auf den Schnippel........


----------



## thomas19 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Unterarm-Tattoo´s sehen geil aus. Das Ganze ist nur etwas kostspielig. Pro Sitzung werden 200-250€ fällig! Da schaffen Die gerade mal ein Tattoo. Da ist ´n Bordellbesuch wesentlich billiger.


----------



## thomas19 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Holger,
als Erstes kommt ein Ankermotiv auf den linken Unterarm, dann auf den Rechten, ein nautischer Kompass und da soll der Pilker mit integriert werden. Dann seh ich wenigstens aus wie ein normaler Mensch! Oder nur den Pilker und drunter die Schrift "Kieler Blitz". Später lass ich mir vielleicht mal einen Elefanten auf den rechten Oberarm stechen, daß kann man dann in Polen billiger machen lassen.


----------



## gründler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich habe lange lange überlegt ob ich zu solchen themen was schreibe ,ist ja nicht der erste tattoo trööt.

Ich darf hier eigentlich nicht viel drüber schreiben,weil das evtl.Negative usw.

Aber egal.die mich persönlich kennen wissen es eh.

Ich habe eine zweite Leidenschaft und die hat mit farbe in der haut zu tun,meine halber Freundeskreis besitzt eigene Studios und ein/zwei davon sind sehr sehr bekannt in der Szene.

Ich bin jetzt nicht so zugehackt wie manch einer denkt,aber ich trage ein Kunstwerk was am Arm anfängt (komplett dicht) sich übern ganzen Rücken zieht bis zur Wade runter,alles in eins verbunden und zu einem gemacht.

Fast alles ist in 3D gestochen und überwiegend in H.R Giger Style,das ganze hat 4J gedauert und gut 50 Std oder evtl auch bißchen mehr,nen bißchen fehlt noch (feintuning).

Niemand sieht das wenn ich es nicht will,es ist so gemacht das ich es immer verdecken kann.

Daher sucht euch immer einen dem du vertraust,ich habe auf genug Tattoomessen meine Std verbracht Kunden beraten etc.und habe genug Pfusch gesehen.
Ich
 rate jeden geht nicht zum nächst besten Studio und los geht es.
Sucht euch das Studio aus geht zu mehreren hin und guckt euch das Studio an,redet mit dem Künstlern und danach schlaft ihr nen paar mal und sucht dann das Studio raus wo ihr von am meisten überzeugt seit und das Klima stimmte.

In Zeiten von Internet ist das alles nur nen bisßchen recha. und halt nen paar Studios persönlich besuchen. 

Weil einmal ******* und versaut oder zu tief gestochen und schon war es das und Lasern ist teuerer und tausendmal Schmerzhafter.

^^

#h


----------



## daci7 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



gründler schrieb:


> [...]
> Sucht euch das Studio aus geht zu mehreren hin und guckt euch das Studio an,redet mit dem Künstlern und danach schlaft ihr nen paar mal und sucht dann das Studio raus wo ihr von am meisten überzeugt seit und das Klima stimmte.
> 
> In Zeiten von Internet ist das alles nur nen bisßchen recha. und halt nen paar Studios persönlich besuchen.
> ...



... und wenns geht sprecht auch mal mit Kunden und schaut euch deren Kunstwerke an ... Die ausgestellten Fotos sind halt nicht immer representativ, sondern eben eine Auswahl zu Werbezwecken


----------



## gründler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... und wenns geht sprecht auch mal mit Kunden und schaut euch deren Kunstwerke an ... Die ausgestellten Fotos sind halt nicht immer representativ, sondern eben eine Auswahl zu Werbezwecken




Richtig,es sei man kennt halt so Szene größen die nicht von dieser Welt stechen.

Bei meinen hängen die Kunden fotogr. im Laden als Poster sowie etliche Ölmalereien vom "Meister" selbst.
Wartezeit für nen termin 2-3jahre   ^^

Es gibt viele die meinen sie können stechen aber nur wenige können das auch so das du denkst wow was geht.Und darum sage ich es immer wieder auch auf Messen wenn ich mit fahre ,nicht vor Geilheit ins erst beste Studio und hinlegen.

Es kommen so viele rein die Coverup's wollen weil sie da und da war'n und nun tot unglücklich usw.aber nicht immer wird nen Coverup auch was oder geht gut zu covern,auch wenn danach nen "Meister" ran geht.

Darum vorher denken nicht nachher.

#h


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Unterarm-Tattoo´s sehen geil aus. Das Ganze ist nur etwas kostspielig. Pro Sitzung werden 200-250€ fällig! Da schaffen Die gerade mal ein Tattoo. Da ist ´n Bordellbesuch wesentlich billiger.



Wenn Du Dir nicht gerade was im Bordell holst haste vom Tattoo auf jeden Fall länger was davon.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



yukonjack schrieb:


> jau, und nen schönen Drilling auf den Schnippel........



jau yukonjack ,dass will ich sehn. |muahah: :m


----------



## punkarpfen (24. März 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hi. Mit welcher Farbkombination soll der Pilker denn sein?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thomas19 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Punkarpfen,
ogs, orange-gelb-silber. Die Ursprungsfarbe des Kieler Blitz. Am Besten der 100g, mit Schattierung drumrum.
Ich hab jetzt ein Ankermotiv auf dem linken Unterarm, in 3D mit Schattierung. Sieht gut aus, hat aber 280€ gekostet! Wenn ich Zeit habe, setze ich ein bild davon rein.
Thomas


----------



## thomas19 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Moin Leute, 
mein Tattoomeister hat mir nur sehr bedingt zu dem Pilkermotiv geraten. Also werde ich als 2. Motiv, auf dem rechten Unterarm wohl doch ein anderes Motiv wählen, z.B. einen nautischen Kompass.
Thomas


----------



## Jose (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> "Kieler Blitz" als Tattoo-Motiv



wie wärs denn damit als piercing, natürlich mit drilling & widerhaken?
weichei war doch gestern #6


----------



## Heilbutt (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

ich bin seit Jahren mit mir am hadern.
Im alter zw. 18 und 24 Jahren hab ich mir auch ein paar Tattoos stechen lassen. Dann kamen halt andere Dinge im Leben dran.
Habs aber nie bereut, und ich hab mir immer offen gelassen mal weiter zu machen.
Seit einiger Zeit hab ich irgendwie richtig Bock mit den Unterarmen weiter zu machen, müsste mir aber eigentlich so langsam wieder erst die alten nachstechen lassen.
So manche Konturen sind ziemlich unscharf geworden...

Aber wie gesagt, ich hätte schon ein paar Ideen um zumindest einen Arm "komplett" zu machen.
Natürlich auch ne maritime "Scene", mit nem Leuchtturm in der Brandung, nem Segelschiff im Sturm, Kompass, Anker, Poseidon, Heilbutt, usw.
Nur der Rest der Familie ist nicht sehr begeistert davon...|bla:

Ist also momentan nur ne Vision.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## zokker (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Warum kein Aal ... aber nicht am Arm ...


----------



## phirania (8. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



zokker schrieb:


> Warum kein Aal ... aber nicht am Arm ...



Untermaßiger Aal....?


----------



## thomas19 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Heilbutt,
für maritime Tattoo´s kann ich Dir echt empfehlen: Queen Ink;Platz der Freiheit 12;19053 Schwerin; Daniel. Das ist der 2. beste Tattoowierer der Stadt, den Besten kannst Du als Mann kaum bezahlen. Das ist der in der Goethe-Strasse, der tattoowiert Dir Bilder auf den Arm, die sehen aus, wie 3D-Fotos mit Adobe Foto Shop aufgehübscht. OK, junge Mädels bekommen ihre Tattoo´s oft günstiger, aber was nützt es uns Kerlen. Also wenn Du in Schwerin mal Sommerurlaub machen willst, baden kannst Du im Schweriner See, "baggern" im Klub77 o. M8. Und Angeln von Wismar in der Ostsse auf der Peter2 o. Christa. Ach so die Tel. von Queen Ink ist : 0385-77788019. Man muß einen Termin ausmachen, es herrscht Andrang.
Thomas


----------



## thomas19 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Leute,
hier doch noch eine Skizze des Tattoo-Motiv´s "Kieler Blitz". Wie gefällt es Euch? OK, eine BMP-Datei hochladen ist nicht einfach. Ist als Arm-Tattoo gedacht, ob Ober- oder Unterarm bleibt Jedem selbst überlassen. Ach so, einen orangen Filzer hatte ich gerade nicht. Die Augen sollten hellgrün werden und der Kiemenstrich dunkelrot. Hatte ich auch gerade nicht. Aber egal. Ist halt nur ne Skizze.
https://picload.org/image/rcioopwl/top.png


----------



## Heilbutt (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Im ernst jetzt ?!? :q

... erinnert mich ein wenig an die Grundschulzeit meiner Kinder ... |sagnix

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier doch noch eine Skizze des Tattoo-Motiv´s "Kieler Blitz". Wie gefällt es Euch?



Da das ja als Tattoo gedacht ist und demzufolge einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen wird, werde ich mal ganz direkt sein:

Von gefallen kann hier überhaupt keine Rede sein, daß sieht selten beschissen aus! 
Mal davon abgesehen, daß du so gar kein Zeichentalent zu haben scheinst (es sei denn, du bist 5 Jahre alt, dann könnte sich das Mutti mit 'nem Magneten an die Kühlschranktür pinnen) finde ich das Motiv als solches auch überhaupt nicht ansprechend. Wenn es ein nautisches Motiv sein soll, dann nimm den Kompass in Verbindung mit 'nem Anker oder iwas in der Richtung, aber mach dich nicht unglücklich und laß dir dieses infantile Gekrakel da hacken! Du wirst es bereuen und du machst dich damit zum Deppen!

Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich, aber dieses Motiv in dieser Ausführung ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



> Wenn es ein nautisches Motiv sein soll


... dann ne gut gemachte Höllenhupenarielle und/oder etwas Mächtiges, das bedreizackt wie der Tirpitz aus dem Meere steigt :q

Von dem Gepilke würde ich auch die Finger lassen, das schreit IMO von Anfang an lautestens nach Laser.


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Punkt.
Alles zur Zeichnung gesagt.

Schließlich bleibt es ein Leben lang.

Überlass das Zeichnen den Künstlern oder such dir ne Vorlage die geil aussieht. 

Hab auch lang gebraucht für mein Tattoo auf dem Unterarm.
Kostet zwar, aber dann spar lieber falls noch nicht genug Kohle da ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ... dann ne gut gemachte Höllenhupenarielle :q



|muahah::m

Eine kleine Meerjungfrau, die ein Mördernebelhorn bedient, gelle...|rolleyes


@Hanzz     #6


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich kannte Leute, die auch ein "tatoo" hatten , zwangsweise.
Die waren darüber nie glücklich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

@ Schwenker von Londinium:

Yeah.


----------



## Jose (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> ... "Kieler Blitz"....
> https://picload.org/image/rcioopwl/top.png




lass dir lieber drei "x" tätowieren (drei kreuze), 
kannst wenigstens als unterschrift verwenden.

die skizze ruft auch professionell ausgearbeitet keine ahs und ohs hervor. tus nicht.


----------



## bacalo (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Wobei es Stellen am menschlichen Körper gibt, die nicht jeder einsehen kann:g.

 Nur am Rande:
 Wurde von Tattoo-Trägerinnen des Öfteren angesprochen, ob ich ein Tattoo habe:
 Ich: Ja!
 Sie: Wo?
 Ich: Auf der rechten Brust.
 Sie: Was für ein Motiv?
 Ich: Ein Papagei!
 Sie: Toll, lass mal sehen.
 Ich: Präsentiere die rechte Brust.
 Sie: Oh....da ist kein Tattoo!
 Ich: So ein Schlingel; jetzt sitzt er schon wieder auf der Stange.


----------



## Franky (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



bacalo schrieb:


> Ich: So ein Schlingel; jetzt sitzt er schon wieder auf der Stange.



Soso... :q Und lass mich raten... :q Von da isser auch gerade wechgeflattert.......... :m

Ich bin von der Kunst einiger Leutz echt beeindruckt (siehe Hänz), aber ganz ehrlich - so'n Gekrakel aufm Arm braucht keiner! Sieht dann eher nach "Hang Over Teil 7" aus...


----------



## offense80 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich frage mich langsam ob uns der Themensteller vera**** möchte. 

.....als Erstes kommt ein Ankermotiv auf den linken Unterarm, dann auf den Rechten, ein nautischer Kompass und da soll der Pilker mit integriert werden. Dann seh ich wenigstens aus wie ein normaler Mensch! Oder nur den Pilker und drunter die Schrift "Kieler Blitz". Später lass ich mir vielleicht mal einen Elefanten auf den rechten Oberarm stechen, daß kann man dann in Polen billiger machen lassen.

Was für ein Elefant? Ein Seeelefant? Sollte ja alles nautisch sein oder? 

ogs, orange-gelb-silber. Die Ursprungsfarbe des Kieler Blitz. Am Besten der 100g, mit Schattierung drumrum.

Lass dir doch den 40g Blitz stechen, der ist günstiger und du kannst die 100g Bezeichnung einfach drauf stechen lassen-kann doch eh keiner nachwiegen

mein Tattoomeister hat mir nur sehr bedingt zu dem Pilkermotiv geraten. Also werde ich als 2. Motiv, auf dem rechten Unterarm wohl doch ein anderes Motiv wählen, z.B. einen nautischen Kompass.

Siehe erstes Posting, da hast du doch schon davon geschrieben das der Kompass da hin soll nur der Pilker mit eingearbeitet werden |kopfkrat

Und dann Posting 20 welches ich hier nicht noch mal rein kopiere....mehr Schleichwerbung geht echt nicht....das stinkt hier echt nach Verarsche hoch 10 sorry.


----------



## thomas19 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Bacalo,
der war richtig gut!!! :q:q:q
Mein Bruder meinte, ich solle mir eine Fliege auf den Pillimann tättoowieren lassen...
... wenn er steht wird´s ´n Adler! :q:q:q


----------



## thomas19 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Offense80,
ne, ich will Euch nicht verarschen. Es ist so, bei uns in Schwerin sind Tattoo´s momentan total angesagt. Und ich suche halt noch, nach passenden Motiven. Die Bezeichnung "Kieler Blitz" fand halt cooler, als z.B. "Pearl Select". Und das mit  dem Elefanten am Oberarm, daß hatte ich mal bei einem Mädel gesehen, was ich kurzzeitig kennengelernt hatte. Was soll´s! Es war ein normaler Wüstenelefant.


----------



## thomas19 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Hanzz,
wenn mir ein Tattoo zu teuer ist, erwäge ich es in Polen machen zu lassen. Man (Frau) hat mir geraten, etwas weiter ins Landesinnere zu fahren, z.B. Breslau,Gdansk oder Poznan. Bloß nicht in Stettin, dort ist es so teuer, wie in Deutschland, hat man mir gesagt.
Wozu haben wir die Globalisierung? Andere lassen ihre Zähne im Ausland machen.


----------



## Naish82 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich würde die geilen Pilker aber zu gern gestochen sehen... 

Kommen bestimmt geil an bei den Schweriner Chicks, lass dich nicht beirren...


----------



## Heilbutt (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> ....
> ne, ich will Euch nicht verarschen. Es ist so, bei uns in Schwerin sind Tattoo´s momentan total angesagt.....



Wenn ich das lese würde ich´s mir generell nochmal überlegen.
Es kommen auch wieder Zeiten wo "momentan" wieder vorbei ist - und dann?!?:c

Ich hätte nichts gesagt wenn du´s einfach generell geil findest.
Aber das klingt eher nach "Trendy" sein...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## thomas1602 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

auch ein schönes Motiv:

Forelle mit Maifliege

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0udxcThyBg


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich langsam ob uns der Themensteller vera**** möchte.
> 
> .....als Erstes kommt ein Ankermotiv auf den linken Unterarm, dann auf den Rechten, ein nautischer Kompass und da soll der Pilker mit integriert werden. Dann seh ich wenigstens aus wie ein normaler Mensch! Oder nur den Pilker und drunter die Schrift "Kieler Blitz". Später lass ich mir vielleicht mal einen Elefanten auf den rechten Oberarm stechen, daß kann man dann in Polen billiger machen lassen.
> 
> ...



Moin Micha, ich habden Thomas einmal ( bei ner Bordietour?) gesehen.... der " is so " und meint das Ernst . Was den Elefanten angeht, vielleicht kriegt der ne Badekappe ( schon isser "nautisch"):m
Aber wie er schon schreibt, ist es "im Moment da angesagt"..... ab nächstem Jahr siehst du auf dem Kutter immer einen Angler mit " Handschuhe" bis zum Ellbogen :m

Sorry Thomas, aber Spass muss sein ;-)


----------



## thomas19 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Moin,
sind bei Euch Tattoo´s denn nicht angesagt. Besonders bei jungen Mädels sieht das rattenscharf aus.
Besser auszusehen ist bestimmt kein Nachteil!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Das ist mein Unterarmtattoo vom linken Arm, sieht doch wohl besser aus, wie so´n nackter Kinderarm!


----------



## Jose (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

junge mädels sind eh rattenscharf

und tätowierter kinderarm ist immer noch n kinderarm:

dein problem ist erkannt::

rattenscharfe mädels stehen nicht auf kinderarme

zo zorry :m



aber auf blitz-pilker, klar.... hahahahaha


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo,

und nicht vergessen: mit zunehmendem Alter wird die Haut schlaffer und was mit 30 noch glatt war ist mit 50/60 faltig und dann ist eine Tätowierung um so grauslicher anzusehen je grossflächiger sie ist.
Oder anders herum: Was Du auch tust, bedenk die Folgen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Seele (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind bei Euch Tattoo´s denn nicht angesagt. Besonders bei jungen Mädels sieht das rattenscharf aus.
> Besser auszusehen ist bestimmt kein Nachteil!
> 
> ...




Naja, falls ne ehrliche Meinung hören willst und verträgst - nicht wirklich. Da ist mir n nackter Männerarm schon lieber. 
Also ich hab kein Tattoo und bin glücklich vergeben, sogar an eine die mich ziemlich oft ans Wasser lässt :vik:


----------



## thomas19 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Leute,
alternativ kann man auch etwas Sport oder Fitness betreiben, würde sich sehr gut zum Angelsport ergänzen. Dann bekommt man auch etwas kräftigere und sportlichere Arme. Mein Ding wär´s nicht mit Bierbauch und Hängetitten rumzulaufen. Ich könnte mich nicht so runterkommen lassen. Wenn Einer keine Tattoo´s mag akzeptier ich das auch. Freiheit ist auch, die Freiheit, der Andersdenkenden.
Mein Beitrag sollte nur dazu dienen, unser Hobby auf dem Körper sichtbar zu machen. Rein identitätsmässig. So als wenn Jemand eine Anglerweste trägt.
Petri Heil und reingehauen!
Thomas


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind bei Euch Tattoo´s denn nicht angesagt. Besonders bei jungen Mädels sieht das rattenscharf aus.
> Besser auszusehen ist bestimmt kein Nachteil!
> 
> ...




Bei uns im Westen ist das nichts Neues mehr 

Ich trete dir ungerne zu Nahe, aber bist du mit der handwerklichen Umsetzung wirlich zufrieden?


----------



## yukonjack (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind bei Euch Tattoo´s denn nicht angesagt. Besonders bei jungen Mädels sieht das rattenscharf aus.
> Besser auszusehen ist bestimmt kein Nachteil!
> 
> ...



jo, besonders wenn aus dem Arschgeweih ausgewachsene Elchschaufeln werden...........


----------



## Trout-Reload (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



bacalo schrieb:


> Wobei es Stellen am menschlichen Körper gibt, die nicht jeder einsehen kann:g.
> 
> Nur am Rande:
> Wurde von Tattoo-Trägerinnen des Öfteren angesprochen, ob ich ein Tattoo habe:
> ...



wie GEIL !!|bla:|bla:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Moin,
> sind bei Euch Tattoo´s denn nicht angesagt. Besonders bei jungen Mädels sieht das rattenscharf aus.
> Besser auszusehen ist bestimmt kein Nachteil!
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an wo die Mädels Tattoos haben  Manches ist einfach schrecklich...zb wenn manche ihre T... zukleistern oder generell zu viel haben. Ein paar Tattoos sind ok, macht aber auch überhaupt nichts wenn nichts vorhanden ist. 

Finde so ein Tattoo macht einen Menschen nicht schöner. Ist letztendlich auch nur ein Bild was man zwar im Idealfall mag, aber woran man sich nach einiger Zeit auch sattgesehen hat. Ich selbst habe auch 4...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Früher versuchte man sich mit solcherart "Körperschmuck" von der Masse ab zu heben, heute heben sich eher nicht Tätowierte von der Masse ab!
Besonders lächerlich finde ich Leute die glauben sich mit ihren Tatoos einen "bad boy look"
an zu eignen, aber daher kommen wie Schwiegermutters Liebling, nur angemalt!

Zum Thema:Ich wūrde es gerne sehen, wenn sich der TS die Kieler Blitze draufhacken lässt, am besten genau so wie er sie gezeichnet hat!
Für Nichtangler und Menschen die keinen Pilker kennen, sieht das bestimmt so aus als ob er der "Kegelkönig" in irgend einem Verein ist?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> alternativ kann man auch etwas Sport oder Fitness betreiben, würde sich sehr gut zum Angelsport ergänzen. Dann bekommt man auch etwas kräftigere und sportlichere Arme. Mein Ding wär´s nicht mit Bierbauch und Hängetitten rumzulaufen. Ich könnte mich nicht so runterkommen lassen.
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

früh wachste uff in den Armen der gerade frisch "Angeliebten"

 In ewiger Liebe Kay -Uwe, äh zb. auf Ihrem Oberarm .
 Kay-Uwe- hu dat bin ich nich, nix wie weg hier:m

 In meinen frühen Kindertagen ( naja ist schon ne Weile her ) verband  sich mit Tatoo - Knacki


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> [...]
> Das ist mein Unterarmtattoo vom linken Arm, sieht doch wohl besser aus, wie so´n nackter Kinderarm!



Da hab ich Gestern mit meiner Frau drüber geschnackt ... inspiriert durch die ganzen "Kerle" die man im Fußball so mit zugeschmierten Unterarmen sieht.

Und Gestern kam Handball in der Glotze und ich sag noch unschuldig "Schau mal einer an, da ist's anscheinend keine Mode!" 

Die Antwort war "Die machen auch Männersport, die brauchen sowas nicht um zu zeigen wie hart die sind."

:q


----------



## Ladi74 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich schmeisse mich grade weg, so ne lustige Feierabendlektüre hatte ich lange nicht!:|supergri

In Meck-Pom war schon immer alles 100Jahre später!|supergri|supergri
Obwohl, in manchen Sachen sind sie in einer anderen Welt (Baglimit Dorsch).
Jeder soll nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden!

Trotzdem! Mein "Tempel" bleibt sauber!

Tätowierte Mädels gehen, für mich, gar nicht! 
Hab letztens ne Koll gefragt, ob sie sich mit ihrem Mann geprügelt hat. Die Rose im, nicht vorhandenen, Dekoltee war nur ein blauer Fleck!
Die andere hat sich das Geburtsdatum ihres Sohns aufs Schlüsselbein stechen lassen!
Weshalb!? War sie nicht dabei? 
Oder ist sie mit Ende 40 schon so dement, dass sie sich den Geburtstag nicht merken kann? Da hätte ich aber ne andere Stelle genommen, wo man besser nachgucken kann.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... da kannst Du Sport betreiben wie Du willst, man kann die Zeit  nicht betrügen und das Bindegewebe lässt eben nach. ...
> 
> Lajos



Na und, das wird ein bisschen unterfüttert und dann ist das wieder schick.



Ladi74 schrieb:


> ...In Meck-Pom war schon immer alles 100Jahre später!|supergri|supergri...



FALSCH, es sind nur 50 Jahre.


----------



## offense80 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Gegen Tattoos ist ja auch absolut nichts einzuwenden, ich hab ja selber einige. Und wenn sie gut gestochen sind, können es wahre Kunstwerke sein. Aber sich einen Kieler Blitz auf den Arm stechen zu lassen nur weil es sein Hobby ist..... mir wird Angst und Bange. Stellt euch mal vor was es so alles für Hobbys gibt, und wie ein Tattoo davon aussehen würde. Ich meine hier nicht Briefmarkensammler die sich eine blaue Mauritius auf den Arm hacken lassen würden...|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



offense80 schrieb:


> Gegen Tattoos ist ja auch absolut nichts einzuwenden, ich hab ja selber einige. Und wenn sie gut gestochen sind, können es wahre Kunstwerke sein. Aber sich einen Kieler Blitz auf den Arm stechen zu lassen nur weil es sein Hobby ist..... mir wird Angst und Bange. Stellt euch mal vor was es so alles für Hobbys gibt, und wie ein Tattoo davon aussehen würde. Ich meine hier nicht Briefmarkensammler die sich eine blaue Mauritius auf den Arm hacken lassen würden...|supergri




Moin Micha, ich hab da auch Bedenken. Nur wenn da jemand anfängt von "Sport machen" zu schreiben....... ich betreibe auch Sport undglaube nicht, dass man bei mir den "Kieler Blitz" in 45Gr hochkant auf den Unterarm stechen muss.
Aber wenn jemand auf diese Art darauf hinaus will.... wer's braucht. Man kann diese " unheimlich geilen Weiber" bestimmt auch anders beeindrucken ( wenn man die Vorausetzungen hat, egal ob geistig oder physisch)#6

Aber jedem das seine....


----------



## thomas19 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab noch mal quer durch´s Netz geschaut. So schlecht ist das Motiv der gekreuzten 65g-"Kieler Blitz"-Pilker gar nicht! Man könnte am unteren Teil des Unterarms einen nautischen Kompass Durchmesser 6cm tattooieren und am oberen Unterarm die gekreuzten Pilker.
Da es hier auch viele Süsswasserangler gibt, ein weiteres gutes Motiv wäre z. B. ein Heintz-Blinker auf der Innenseite des Unterarm´s, dann allerdings mit Drilling und Sprengring. Als Hechtangler echt ne Option. Was hab ich im Netz für Tattoo´s gesehen, Einer hat sich ein Gebiss im Großformat auf den Bauch tattooieren lassen, ein Anderer den  gesamten Kopf ,so daß keine Haare mehr wuchsen. Dann noch Einer der hatte einen "Tiger"-Panzer und eine FW190 auf der Brust usw. Warum soll man nicht zeigen das man Angler ist. Seeleute haben auch ihre eigenen Tattoo-Motive!
mfG
Thomas


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> ... ein Heintz-Blinker auf der Innenseite des Unterarm´s, dann allerdings mit Drilling und Sprengring. ...



Das ist doch Scheixxe Thomas. Das hackt doch immer und zieht hässliche Fäden beim an- und ausziehen.


----------



## yukonjack (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Früher stand Selbstverstümmelung mal unter Strafe.


----------



## Naish82 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Sag ich doch! Super Idee! Lass dich hier und/oder von deinem tätowierer jetzt nicht weiter verunsichern und hol dir das Ding.
Und wenn er dass nicht stechen will fährste halt nach polen.
Bloß keine Zeit mehr verlieren, das Ding wird super!


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Einfach den hier quer über die Stirn:

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...UOfVaATv6nULYnl-FJg5_DHGkYMVRwmqyypG-OOpAzKWs

Das hat dann oben was von gehörntem Jamiroquaihelm. Und dazu unten nen echten Drilling per Piercing-Fleischanker als Über-Nasenwurzelgebamsel installieren

--> Grüne-Wägele-Garantie mit Schlagzeilen-Potenzial.


----------



## offense80 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Und dann noch den Tauchschein machen und in deutschen Seen schön tauchen und dabei mit dem Kopf wackeln......da kann man sich dann das Mittagessen direkt von der Stirn pflücken wenn man wieder auftaucht


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

in einer zeit , wo jede frisöse und putzfrau eine ganzkörpertätowierung trägt ,hat blanke haut schon einen exklusiven  seltenheitswert.. die hautärzte werden später mal jede menge zu lasern und wegzuschnippeln haben. weil farbe in der haut mega out werden wird. nonkonformisten mit blanker haut , sind dann ganz weit vorne .!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

da hast Du vielleicht nicht mal unrecht.

Gute Tattoos finde ich dennoch toll zum angucken-  auch wenn ich mir keines mehr stechen lasse..


----------



## offense80 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> in einer zeit , wo jede frisöse und putzfrau eine ganzkörpertätowierung trägt ,hat blanke haut schon einen exklusiven  seltenheitswert.. die hautärzte werden später mal jede menge zu lasern und wegzuschnippeln haben. weil farbe in der haut mega out werden wird. nonkonformisten mit blanker haut , sind dann ganz weit vorne .!



Tja wer sich ein Tattoo stechen lässt sollte dies auch nicht aus einer Bierlaune heraus machen oder spontan weil man gerade dazu Lust hat. Ein Tattoo ist ein persönliches Zeichen, etwas das man mit einer Sache verbindet. 
All die, die sich irgendwelche Frikadellen auf den Körper ballern und diese dann irgendwann weg lasern lassen, haben das mit dem Tattoo nicht richtig verstanden. 

Und zum Thema "Nonkonformisten mit blanker Haut sind dann ganz weit vorne"...... womit sind sie vorne? Was macht diese bitte schön zu besseren Menschen nur weil sie sich nicht stechen lassen haben??#q#q#q
 Für einige ist ein Tattoo vielleicht eine Modeerscheinung, ( durch den Spruch scheinst du ja einer dieser engstirnigen Denker zu sein) aber die meisten stehen dazu weil dieses Tattoo etwas persönliches verkörpert.


----------



## Jose (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

#metoo

weil ich keine hab, kann ich mir auch keine schamlippen chirurgisch aufpimpen lassen.
hätt ich welche, dann wär schon was mit aufpimpern.



offense80 schrieb:


> ...Und zum Thema "Nonkonformisten mit blanker Haut sind dann ganz weit  vorne"...... womit sind sie vorne? Was macht diese bitte schön zu  besseren Menschen nur weil sie sich nicht stechen lassen haben??#q#q#q...



danke fürs angagemont: einzig unterschied ist, die einen haben nen (auch noch teuren) stich.


----------



## Trollwut (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber glaube mir, mit 70 kriegst Du keinen Waschbrettbauch mehr hin. Ist mal so.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos




Ich kann dich beruhigen, klappt auch mit 24 nich :m


----------



## Fruehling (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, klappt auch mit 24 nich :m



|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Jose schrieb:


> #metoo
> 
> weil ich keine hab, kann ich mir auch keine schamlippen chirurgisch aufpimpen lassen.
> hätt ich welche, dann wär schon was mit aufpimpern.
> ...



Hatte früher schon mal ein kurzzeittatoo...
Blaues Auge oder gebrochene Nase..  

Die Farbe ist jedenfalls weg


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Hatte früher schon mal ein kurzzeittatoo...
> Blaues Auge oder gebrochene Nase..
> 
> Die Farbe ist jedenfalls weg



:q:q:q


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Die zähne waren auch noch drin.... bei mir


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Penny der ist gut.#6


----------



## pennfanatic (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Nun das ist fast 40 jahre her.....


----------



## Hering 58 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nun das ist fast 40 jahre her.....



Ja wer kennt das nicht.:q:q:q


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



offense80 schrieb:


> Tja wer sich ein Tattoo stechen lässt sollte dies auch nicht aus einer Bierlaune heraus machen oder spontan weil man gerade dazu Lust hat. Ein Tattoo ist ein persönliches Zeichen, etwas das man mit einer Sache verbindet.
> All die, die sich irgendwelche Frikadellen auf den Körper ballern und diese dann irgendwann weg lasern lassen, haben das mit dem Tattoo nicht richtig verstanden.
> 
> Und zum Thema "Nonkonformisten mit blanker Haut sind dann ganz weit vorne"...... womit sind sie vorne? Was macht diese bitte schön zu besseren Menschen nur weil sie sich nicht stechen lassen haben??#q#q#q
> Für einige ist ein Tattoo vielleicht eine Modeerscheinung, ( durch den Spruch scheinst du ja einer dieser engstirnigen Denker zu sein) aber die meisten stehen dazu weil dieses Tattoo etwas persönliches verkörpert.




ach bullshit  tattoos sind zwar kulturell über jahrhunderte verbreitet, aber in unserem kulturkreis ist das einfach nur eine modeerscheinung . lol  ! etwas persönliches trägt man im herzen und nicht zum markte. jeden hype mitzumachen ,ist auch kein zeichen von persönlichkeit, sondern zeigt ein bedürfnis nach anerkennung  
starke persönlichkeiten brauchen keine äußerlichkeiten, keine tattoos , keine pircings ,nasenringe und dergleichen,sie brauchen nur ein gesundes selbstbewusstsein und ein wenig intelligenz.einen trend zu folgen bringt einen nie ganz nach vorne,denn dort steht ja der trendsetter und der rest ist fußvolk - das lustige an der abgrenzung nach außen, ist ganz einfach nicht mitzuspielen.-die armen menschen,die in der vergangenheit nicht wussten, sich über körperkult auszudrücken, was haben die nur ohne gemacht?.... vielleicht den kopf benutzt ?ob die wohl elendig leiden mussten?|rolleyes im übrigen setzen sich die farben in den lyphknoten ab, und in wie weit das billige bunte zeugs aus asien  später krebs auslöst wird sich zeigen.


----------



## offense80 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ach bullshit  tattoos sind zwar kulturell über jahrhunderte verbreitet, aber in unserem kulturkreis ist das einfach nur eine modeerscheinung . lol
> 
> Den BULLSHIT hast du hier gerade geschrieben,
> ist aber echt super wie du andere Meinungen betitelst.
> ...



Wie gut das es nicht nur Farben aus Asien gibt die verwendet werden.

Kann es sein, das du früher als Kind immer schon ein Tattoo wolltest und deine Eltern es dir bis heute verboten haben eins zu stechen? SO wie du hier Leute beleidigst und darstellst die ein Tattoo haben, ist echt schon unter aller Sau. :r:r:r

Und noch was....Groß- und Kleinschreibung erleichtert das Lesen deines Textes ungemein....aber vielleicht sehe ich das auch falsch, weil ich ja nach deiner Meinung ein hirnloser Mensch bin, da ich Tattoos habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ganz schön spießige Reaktionen hier. 

Mir hat vor über 25 Jahren mal jemand erklärt, wie gefährlich die Farben sein können. Währenddessen rauchte er 3 Kippen :vik:

Hier auch Raucher dabei die erklären wollen, wie dumm und gefährlich Tattoos sind?


----------



## sunny (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Und was hat das alles hier mit Boots- und Kutterangeln zu tun#d?


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, klappt auch mit 24 nich :m



Hallo,

mit 24 hatte ich noch einen. War durchtrainiert und wog bei 190 cm 73 Kilo. Heute bin ich 70, nur noch 186 cm groß und etwa 10 Kilo schwerer, aber es geht, man kann nicht alles haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Aber komplett zugekleisterte Menschen? Das kann ich nicht verstehen. Sieht absolut häßlich aus



Das musst du auch nicht verstehen..ausser eben den Umstand, das Menschen zur Individualität neigen.

Und ob etwas hässlich oder schön wirkt, liegt wie auch bei allen anderen Dingen im Leben , ganz allein im subjektiven Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## gründler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Wie schon gesagt ich spreche da nicht gern drüber.

Wie aber schon erwähnt trage ich auch ein halbes Ganzkörpertattoo,was ich aber immer verstecken kann.

Dieses ist meinen Eltern gewidmet und es zeigt auf,was ein teil von meinen leben ist usw.

Ich habe das nicht machen lassen weil ich damit geile frauen beeindrucken will,ich habe das nicht getan aus Mode,ich habe es getan weil mein Vater lange lange im Sterben lag.Das was er Jahrelang mitgemacht hat wurde in Realistik 3D und im Gigerstyle auf Haut gemalt.

Zwei meiner besten freunde haben ein Studio und ich kriege genug mit,von weinenden Kunden die unglücklich sind über Kunden die vor Freude weinen,könnte hier also Seiten füllen mit Tattoogeschichten Messen etc. 

Hatte das unten schon erklärt wie wo usw. man sich Gedanken machen muss und wie man zu seinem Wunschtattoo kommt.

In irgend nen Studio rennen hinsetzen und los ist jedenfalls nicht unbedingt der richtige weg..... 

Zu vorurteilen wie im Alter sieht das kacke aus....die farben sind giftig usw usw.....Wir fressen und Atmen täglich gift,da kommt es auf nen bißchen mehr auch nicht mehr an.

Was ich ja ganz besonders mag sind Leute die ohne Wissen darüber Negativ reden,ich erzähle ihnen ja auch nicht wo ihr Gartenzwerg stehen soll oder warum sie kein Zucker etc.  essen sollten etc.....

Leben und leben lassen...jeder wie er mag...ihr möchtet ja auch nicht bevormundet werden was ihr tun sollt und was nicht. 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



gründler schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen...jeder wie er mag...ihr möchtet ja auch nicht bevormundet werden was ihr tun sollt und was nicht.
> 
> #h



DAS könnte man unter vieles drunter schreiben und es wäre fast nie falsch!!
#6#6#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ach bullshit  tattoos sind zwar kulturell über jahrhunderte verbreitet, aber in unserem kulturkreis ist das einfach nur eine modeerscheinung . lol  ! etwas persönliches trägt man im herzen und nicht zum markte.


Ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend, wie Menschen sich und ihre Einstellung als das Maß der Dinge sehen und sich über andere stellen. Diese abwertende Haltung werde ich in solchen Aspekten nie verstehen, denn es hat bis auf betroffenen Personenen niemanden zu interessieren, geschweige denn zu stören. 

Das stelle ich mir immer unweigerlich die Frage, was ist bei jemanden schief gelaufen, dass er unbedingt über andere Urteilen muss anstatt zu leben und andere leben zu lassen?




knutwuchtig schrieb:


> jeden hype mitzumachen ,ist auch kein zeichen von persönlichkeit, sondern zeigt ein bedürfnis nach anerkennung


Es ist zu einfach um hier von "Hype" zu sprechen.
Tattoo oder auch Veränderungen am Körper gab es schon tausende von Jahren. Die gibt es als Mode, als kulturellen Aspekt oder aber auch bei psychischen Aspekten und bei Erinnerungen - wie die Erinnerung an verbliebenen. Sie können aber auch als "äußere" Narbe für das dienen, was im inneren bei jemanden vorgeht. 

Das Thema ist weit mehr, als es auf die reine Mode zu beziehen. Ich persönlich finde es sehr spannend. Selbst habe ich zwar keins, möchte aber seit ich 15 bin schon eines haben. Ein zusammenhängendes aus vielen Dingen, die mein Leben so geprägt haben. Neben dem Angeln wird es eben auch vieles aus der Musik und anderen Hobbys haben. Die Idee - die vor über 15 Jahren entstanden ist - hat sich bis heute nicht verändert. Also warum sollte ich in weiteren 15 Jahre anders denken? Ich bin kein Mensch, der etwas bereut. Denn es macht mich zu dem, was ich bin.



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> starke persönlichkeiten brauchen keine äußerlichkeiten, keine tattoos , keine pircings ,nasenringe und dergleichen,sie brauchen nur ein gesundes selbstbewusstsein und ein wenig intelligenz.


Starke Persönlichkeiten und Menschen mit einem gewissen Intellekt kritisieren keine Dinge und Handlungen anderer Menschen, die einen selbst nicht weh tun. 

Wer aber die Intelligenz der Menschen kritisiert, der sollte nicht so schreiben, als wäre seine Rechtschreibung und vor allem die Ausdrucksweise(!) in den Häcksler gefallen. 




buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Fan von Tattos und es ist mir völlig egal, ob sich andere Mitbürger damit schöner oder häßlicher machen wollen.
> [..]
> Wenn sich die Leute nicht den ganzen Körper bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zukleistern, dann ist es ja auch OkEi.


Verstehe ich nicht. Dir ist es egal, wenn sich jemand tätowiert. Aber auch nur dann, wenn es ein gewisses Extrem nicht übersteigt? Was denn jetzt? Leben und Leben lassen oder nur, so lange es nicht zu sehr vom eigenen Geschmack abweicht?



buttweisser schrieb:


> Aber komplett zugekleisterte Menschen? Das kann ich nicht verstehen. Sieht absolut häßlich aus und die Haut hat ja auch eine Funktion, ob die dann noch gewährleistet ist, weiß ich nicht.


Muss man nicht verstehen, so etwas ist ja auch rein subjektiv.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

bin selber ordentlich zugehackt.
dennoch, man sollte auch anderen ihre meinungen zugestehen, auch wenn man sie nicht teilt.
gilt für beide seiten, wie gründler so treffend schrieb - leben und leben lassen, oder wie Voltaire einst - „Ich missbillige, was du sagst, aber ich werde bis zum Tod dein Recht verteidigen, es zu sagen“ 
wenn einer tattoos häßlich findet, dann ist das eben so, muß man nicht gleich fragen was da wo irgendwann mal schief gelaufen ist.
und ja, es ist ja wohl nicht abzustreiten, daß tätowierungen schwer in mode gekommen sind. 
galt früher eben schon als anrüchig, heute zum guten ton, kann man nicht unbedingt abstreiten.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich bin tätowiert  (allerdings verdeckt) und finde Tatoos immernoch schön - kommt immer auf Motiv und Stil an. Aber ich weiss, sobald ich mein Karriereminimalziel  erreicht habe werden auch die Arme dran glauben müssen.
Ansonsten erinnert mich die Diskussion hier an Green Wing: 
"Oh Gott, Sie sind gepiercet. Am Kopf. Igitt, also ich bin stolz sagen zu können, dass ich völlig intakt bin"
-"Ein gepierctes Ar***l*** würde auch mir zu weit gehen"

:vik:

Nix für ungut


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Unterarm-Tattoo´s sehen geil aus. Das Ganze ist nur etwas kostspielig. Pro Sitzung werden 200-250€ fällig! Da schaffen Die gerade mal ein Tattoo. Da ist ´n Bordellbesuch wesentlich billiger.



Hat man aber auch net so lange was von.
 Und wenn dann bleiben nur die negativen Folgen...:q


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Tatoos|kopfkratoh die überbrücken die Zeit, wenn man in der Sauna hockt und neue Leute kommen rein.|bigeyes
 Immer lustig, was da so zu sehen ist, auf dem Rücken und so:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Tattoos an sich sind keine Modeerscheinungen, höchstes mal bestimmte Dinge wie z. B. das A-Geweih. Ansonsten gabs das schon immer, nur hat man die früher eben nicht unbedingt so offen gezeigt.

Mir ist es recht egal ob und was jemand für Tattoos hat oder auch nicht. Natürlich gibt es immer verschiedene Gründe ein Tattoo zu machen. Manche wollen eben Anerkennung, cool sein oder so. Ebenso gibts aber auch Leute, die sowas einfach schön finden.

Ich finde es komisch, wenn man Menschen "verurteilt" und in eine Schublade steckt, die Tattoos haben. Andersrum aber auch, denn auch sowas gibts.

Selbst hab ich 4 Tattoos. Eins davon auch recht spontan gemacht. Kein besonderer Grund, ich fands nur schön (und bereue es nicht). Dazu habe ich mich auch ganz spontan piercen lassen (Titte und Unterlippe) Da fuhr ich an einem Studio vorbei und bin rein....mir war einfach danach....


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich kannte mal n Mädel, die hatte eine Muschel auf der Innenseite ihres Oberschenkels tätowiert.

Wenn man sein Ohr daran legte und ganz leise war.........
































konnte man das Meer riechen.:m|pfisch:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Uralt aber immer wieder geil:q:q:q

 Muscheltattoo ok, aber sobald ich das Meer rieche geht die Alte baden|uhoh:


----------



## Hering 58 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Uralt aber immer wieder geil:q:q:q
> 
> Muscheltattoo ok, aber sobald ich das Meer rieche geht die Alte baden|uhoh:



|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich finde es bezeichnend, dass Menschen sich durch ihre Tattoos individualisieren wollen, aber eigentlich nur einem Massentrend folgen!
Auch immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn viele Jungs sich dadurch einen "Bad Boy" Anstrich verpassen wollen und aber innerlich ganz arme kleine Wichtel sind und zumeist auch noch spießig bis zum Anschlag!
Meine Tochter ist inzwischen auch durch einige Schundbildchen und relativ häufig genutzte Symbole für Fantasielosigkeit  gekennzeichnet.
Piercings gehören da fast zwingend auch dazu, Mann/Frau muss ja schließlich mit der großen Herde wandern.

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Ich kannte mal n Mädel, die hatte eine Muschel auf der Innenseite ihres Oberschenkels tätowiert.
> 
> Wenn man sein Ohr daran legte und ganz leise war.........
> 
> ...



Lieber ekelhaft als Einzelhaft?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Lieber widerlich als wieder nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Lieber drei Jahre nichts zu Weihnachten!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es bezeichnend, dass Menschen sich durch ihre Tattoos individualisieren wollen, aber eigentlich nur einem Massentrend folgen!



Das ist ja kein Widerspruch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> .... aber innerlich ganz arme kleine Wichtel sind und zumeist auch noch spießig bis zum Anschlag!




Wie bist du denn zu der "Erkenntnis" gelangt Jürgen?#t
Oder ist das nur ein pauschales Vorurteil?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Er ist Menschenkenner Nr.1. #c


----------



## Fruehling (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das ist ja kein Widerspruch.



Sondern?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn zu der Erkenntnis gelangt Jürgen?#t



In meinem Umfeld ist eigentlich jeder mehr oder weniger tätowiert und da kenne ich natürlich auch einige recht genau, so konnte ich mir mein Urteil bilden.
Der Hammer war, als irgendwann der Bengel den ich mit zum Angeln nehme, mit einem Zungenpiercing aufkreuzte.
Ich hab ihn dann mal gefragt, warum er denn ein eigentlich nur zu einem Zweck dienliches Zungenpiercing hat machen lassen?
Ob er denn jetzt schwul ist?
Antwort, "nö ist er nicht, hat er auch vorher nicht drüber nach gedacht!"
Knallrot ist er dennoch geworden.

Jürgen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Dann suche dir mal ein anderes Umfeld...Hat mit Tattoos überhaupt nix zu tun...#d

 Das tut ja beim Lesen weh was du hier von dir gibst...


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In meinem Umfeld ist eigentlich jeder mehr oder weniger tätowiert




Deine Erkenntnis ist also dass du umgeben bist von lauter " innerlich ganz armen kleinen Wichteln, die zumeist auch noch spießig bis zum Anschlag" sind?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich würde die Kumpels wechseln aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass es an den Tätowierungen liegt.
|wavey:

Nix für Ungut aber der Schnellschuss war unüberlegt, Jürgen!


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Deine Erkenntnis ist also dass du umgeben bist von lauter " innerlich ganz armen kleinen Wichteln, die zumeist auch noch spießig bis zum Anschlag" sind?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Richtig!
> 
> ...



Hab ich da Umfeld oder Kumpels geschrieben?

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hab ich da Umfeld oder Kumpels geschrieben?
> 
> Jürgen



Ich dachte näheres Umfeld/Bekannte/Freunde???

Achso du kennst die gar nicht richtig aber kannst sie beurteilen.

Dann verstehe ich das natürlich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Macht er gerne, auch hier im Forum kann er Menschen nach ein paar Posts bereits voll und ganz beurteilen. Sehr talentiert der Mann.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Macht er gerne, auch hier im Forum kann er Menschen nach ein paar Posts bereits voll und ganz beurteilen. Sehr talentiert der Mann.



Also bei dir hat das wirklich nicht lange gebraucht!
Spätestens als ich lesen musste, wie du auf eine sich bewegende Raubfischpose reagieren wirst, war eigentlich schon alles klar.
Als du auch an anderer Stelle mit Prügeln gedroht hast, kam dies dann noch hinzu! 
Das war übrigens das letzte Mal, dass ich auf einen deiner Beiträge eingehe!

Jürgen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Was du für eine Sorte Mensch bist wissen spätestens jetzt ja auch alle 
Und was du mit der bewegten Raupfischpose meinst, ist mir ein Rätsel. Wahrscheinlich resultierend aus dem ganzen wirren Zeug der da in deinem Kopf spukt.

Außerdem hoffe ich inständig, dass dir mal ein Tattoowierter Mensch ordentlich Manieren beibringt. Denn es ist nie zu spät noch dazuzulernen, auch nicht für dich!


----------



## Marvi (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Wow, sieht super aus!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

ist ja fast wie am wasser hier, wo sich grundeln tummeln wird´s meist mühselig.


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Marvi schrieb:


> Wow, sieht super aus!!


Was genau jetzt ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich denke er meint das letzte Bild eines Tattoos...


----------



## offense80 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es bezeichnend, dass Menschen sich durch ihre Tattoos individualisieren wollen, aber eigentlich nur einem Massentrend folgen!
> Auch immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn viele Jungs sich dadurch einen "Bad Boy" Anstrich verpassen wollen und aber innerlich ganz arme kleine Wichtel sind und zumeist auch noch spießig bis zum Anschlag!
> Meine Tochter ist inzwischen auch durch einige Schundbildchen und relativ häufig genutzte Symbole für Fantasielosigkeit  gekennzeichnet.
> Piercings gehören da fast zwingend auch dazu, Mann/Frau muss ja schließlich mit der großen Herde wandern.
> ...



Wieder so ein engstirniger Mensch, dessen Augen eigentlich eine Linie sein müssten so eng wie die bei einander liegen.
DU schreibst was von spießig??? DU der solche Aussagen hier schreibt? Merk mal den Fehler!!! Das mit dem Tattoo hat deine Tochter bestimmt aus Protest gemacht gegen ihren engstirnigen, spießigen Vater, und das finde ich echt cool.
DU musst mal sehr enttäuscht worden sein von einem Mitglied dieser "Herde"....hat man dich mal sitzen lassen für ein "Herdenmitglied"? Du bist doch selbst dann in einer "Herde" wenn du Leute mit Tätowierungen in eine drängst.
 Dann bist du in der "Herde" der Nacktmulle, die keine Tattoos hat. 

Ich würde sagen EIGENTOR KOLLEGE SCHNÜRSCHUH
Ich habe noch nie einen Menschen mit Tattoos sich so abfällig über einen anderen Menschen ohne Tattoos äußern hören-andersherum - leider auch hier - jedoch öfter.....wer ist denn jetzt engstirnig? Und dann ein Zungenpiercing in Verbindung zu bringen jemand sei schwul??? Alter Schwede, du solltest dich echt mal untersuchen lassen.....was für schäbige Vorurteile hast du eigentlich da in deiner Kastenwelt in der du lebst?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Top Post!!! Ich dachte schon ich schätze den Kollegen falsch ein. 
Sehe wohl nicht nur ich so. Hat scheinbar wirklich schwer einen an der Murmel#d

Das mit dem Zungenpiercing war echt die Härte. Vor allem so etwas nem kleinen Bengel an den Kopf zu knallen. Fehlen einem wirklich die Worte.
Der denkt sich doch jetzt wer weiß was. Oder er hat realisiert, was für einen Müll der liebe Jürgen von sich gibt. Was ich hoffe...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Das der gute Jürgen sich als das Maß der Dinge sieht und andere in diesem Forum gerne herablassend behandelt, ist nichts neues. Aber das sollte auch nicht Thema oder Bühne für ihn sein, denn es geht hier ja um Tattoos.

Es gibt ja Leute, die haben sich eine Skala auf den Arm oder das Bein gemacht. Wenn man dann zunimmt, hat man auf einmal kleinere Fische gefangen :vik:


----------



## Jose (16. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

*es reicht jetzt an persönlichen Beleidigungen.

Findet zu einem vernünftigen Umgang zurück oder sammelt Verwarnungen. 


Das ist eine Mod-Ansage*


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Jose schrieb:


> *es reicht jetzt an persönlichen Beleidigungen.
> 
> Findet zu einem vernünftigen Umgang zurück oder sammelt Verwarnungen.
> 
> ...


*das* ist ein top post...leider.


----------



## Fruehling (16. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/leben/wi...uf-seinem-arm-hat-ist-selber-schuld-1.3730244


----------



## seeschwalbe (17. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ich frage mich blos, was hat tätowieren mit Boots- und Kutterangeln
zu tun?


----------



## bombe20 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich blos, was hat tätowieren mit Boots- und Kutterangeln zu tun?


im ursprungspost ging es um das bild eines pilkers namens "kieler blitz".


----------



## offense80 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ja ja wir bösen Angler...immer müssen wir vom eigentlichen Thema abschweifen tztztz #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Mods am arbeiten halten.....
:g:g:g


----------



## offense80 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Ja super Thomas....ich dachte ich sollte es geheim halten das wir alle so schreiben damit deine Mods mal arbeiten müssen.....und jetzt verrätst du es hier selber..... in Wirklichkeit sind nämlich ALLE gegen Tattoos und die anderen ALLE sind dafür  #c oder so....irgendwie |kopfkrat

[edit by Admin: so nicht!!]

Happy Weekend


----------



## Marvi (24. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



hanzz schrieb:


> Was genau jetzt ?



Ich meinte das Tattoo von gründler, tschuldige, dass das nicht klar war ^^' versuche mich gerade noch mit dem ganzen Forum auseinander zu setzten und alle Funktionen zu verstehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

das wird, ist nicht so schwer, keine Panik!


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Marvi schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Tattoo von gründler, tschuldige, dass das nicht klar war ^^' versuche mich gerade noch mit dem ganzen Forum auseinander zu setzten und alle Funktionen zu verstehen


Hehe.
Danke und willkommen
Viel Spaß hier


----------



## gründler (24. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*



Marvi schrieb:


> Ich meinte das Tattoo von gründler, tschuldige, dass das nicht klar war ^^' versuche mich gerade noch mit dem ganzen Forum auseinander zu setzten und alle Funktionen zu verstehen





Ja wie gesagt alles in 3 D auch der Rücken bis runter zur Wade und alles Freihand gestochen und alles im Giger Style,gab auch kein Stenzel (Vordruck).Er kennt mein Leben und meine Familie und hat das Leben und die Ereignisse so aus seinem Kopf umgesetzt.

Ich war sozusagen Versuchskaninchen und wusste nicht wie es fertig aussehen wird. 

Einzige Nachteil dauerte Jahre und etliche etliche Std. auf der Britsche.

|wavey:


----------



## thomas19 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Tattoo*

Moin,
richtig plaziert und wenn man es nicht übertreibt, ist gegen Tattoo´s nichts einzuwenden. Insbesondere schlanke und sportliche Menschen kleidet es sogar. Meine persönliche Meinung!


----------



## Marvi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tattoo*

Danke euch! Ich denke es wird so langsam  ich lese halt noch eher viel, als das ich schreibe xD habe auch ein Tattoo auf dem Rücken, saß dafür auch mindestens 10h und vier Filme da  (ist aber ein Phoenix)


----------



## rippi (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Tattoo*

Hat hier jemand ein Lahmus als Tattoo, dass ist glaube ich das einzige sinnvolle Tattoo, oder?


----------

